# Dorset in 1966



## redgreggie (Jun 13, 2005)

Come on you lads who were on the Dorset in 1966.

The trip where we signed off at Falmouth, dry-dock whilst the strike was on.

It was a great trip, great set of lads.

It's hard to remember names of the crew, I was in catering...Galley Boy
the Peggy was a lad from Sheffield, same place as me.

My cabin mate was I believe called Dave, from Workington I think.
We had a scouser Assistant Steward, one Assistant Steward jumped ship in New Zealand.

There was a tragedy in New Zealand, this docker with shock ginger hair was running round the perimeter of the hatch and fell, he died.
We had just played a football match and were coming back on board when he was being taken off, really awful.

Any-one out there who was on that trip, love to speak to you.

Ray.

The cook was from East London, the baker was from Leigh -on -Sea, Polish I think, both of them were smashing blokes.

Really good ship, the best I was on.


----------

